# Short video: making windows in beehive



## Camping La Chassagne

Hello everyone,

We made some windows in our latest hive. This is very rewarding as it makes it possible to take a look into your hive every day, without opening the hive.

here's the short video about that: 




(English subtitles in youtube)


----------



## tunedin5ths

Very nice. I have also been thinking about adding observation Windows to a hive, just haven't done it yet. I also like the clips you use to attach the bottom board to the hive body. Do you make those, or do you buy them somewhere?


----------



## beepro

Over here we turn those 10 gal. fish tank to hold 6 frames.
Two stack together will make a great observation hive.


----------



## Camping La Chassagne

Thanks! 



tunedin5ths said:


> Do you make those, or do you buy them somewhere?


I bought those clips at our local bee cooperative, but it basically comes down to three screws and a piece of very sturdy wire that you have to bent into the right form. (You can of course also use them to attach the brood box and super).

@beepro - that is a very nice idea! Do you happened to have picture of that set-up? I suppose you built a wooden box around it, right? For insulation and to keep the light out? (I understand the queen doesn't really like the light, in the hive anyway. I'm not sure if the same goes for the other bees).


----------



## beepro

The you tube vid has the fish tank set up there.
You can do a search on you tube for fish tank bee hive.
This will give you a link to see the vids.


----------

